# Noticing a lump at incision site two weeks after spay.



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

She's just been spayed 15 days ago and towards the bottom of the entire incision site I noticed a small lump which doesn't seem to bother her. I noticed it before I went to pick her up and stood her on her hind legs for a bit. I researched it a bit but some people have said they've never seen a lump near the incision after multiple spays, while some have said that it is completely normal sometimes and that it is the internal sutures. Is this ok? I'm concerned because it's been over 2 weeks now.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm... at over two weeks, I would be concerned and would contact the vet. Tootsie had a small bump directly beneath her incision a day post-op, and it lasted for about five days before totally going away. However, I sent photos to the vet the day I noticed it and she said it was normal swelling from surgery, and probably from her being over-active. But she said if it stayed past a week, I should be concerned and should take her in to be checked. It could be a hernia.


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

I will give the vet a call in the AM but if it was something bad wouldn't she be showing signs if she is in pain? She's just being her 5 month hyper kitty self very playful, normal appetite/drinking, doesn't even get bothered when I pick her up, and she's using the litter box pretty normally as well.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Can you post a picture? It could be fluid buildup.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

It could be nothing, but at over two weeks post op I think any sort of lump is of some sort of concern. I'm not a vet, but it could be an issue with her healing, a hernia, etc... Tootsie's incision looks totally healed up at two weeks post op, I can hardly find her incision.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

It's probably nothing but you would feel a lot easier in your own mind if you went to the vet. Becky had something similar but her incision had been on the side.. She was fine but I'm still glad we took her to the vet and set our own minds at rest.


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

As far as the lump, the vets all said it is pretty common and as long as she's not in pain, it should start to get smaller and go away in the next couple days as the sutures continue to fully dissolve. In other news, I took in a stool sample today to the vet since it has been 2 weeks since her first fecal exam was done which tested positive for Giardia, we used the three packets of Panacur in three consecutive days as the directions said at the time. The doctor suggested to retest for Giardia and other parasites again since it's been 15 days so today I brought in another stool sample, the doctor should call with the results in a day or two.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad you had it looked at or talked to the vet. I've seen some kittens develop hernias so that was my first concern. Hernias are easily fixed but still would need med attention. Hope she is fully recovered soon!


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like the little lump is going away slowly and got a call yesterday from the doctor stating that her second fecal exam tested negative for parasites and he said the Giardia had been eliminated. Yay! No problems for now!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay!! I'm glad to hear it! Must have just been a little incision swelling that stuck around!


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

All is well she is healed no more lump..i just notice a very very small string hanging out of my kitten?? Is that a stitch will it fall off I hope I don't have to take her to the vet we all dread it lol


----------

